# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Alberto Garre, erre que erre

## NoRegistrado

No he visto a nadie lanzando más tópicos decimonónicos en menos tiempo que a éste hombre. Debe dar resultado allí aglutinar votos en torno a tan arcaicos planteamientos, porque si no, no se entiende.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/trasvas...del-ebro-48324

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/planifi...to-garre-48771

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ropa-y-al-m-48

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...n-al-mar-48971

 En 15 días se ha quedado a gusto el buen señor. Y encima poniendo carteles por la carretera.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

